# Medical Marijuana Patient Interview



## GeminiP (Dec 5, 2008)

I am writing a research paper on medical marijuana and I would like to interview someone (via e-mail) that has benefited from medical marijuana. If you are willing to answer a few questions, please contact me [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## Storm Crow (Jan 3, 2009)

You would get better responses by posting the questions and getting the responses by PM or email. We are a cautious community for obvious reasons.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 3, 2009)

ummmm...........................no


----------

